# Obi in onesies



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey all had to share pictures of Obi in his new onesies. They fit him perfectly and I hope they keep him warm hehe. My DH thinks if gone crazy.






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh how precious is that


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he seems to like them, gosh he's adorable:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

How adorable! Where did you get the onesies? Are the preemie size? So cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute and don't worry your DH will one day be dressing him. My DH used to make fun of me now he likes him in his little outfits.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Too cute:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwwwww how cute :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't worry. Your husband is in good company. Lots of ours think we've lost our minds. They look so cute on Obi. Tyler only wore one after his neuter.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very, very cute.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww...adorable.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuteness overload!!!!

Btw, hubby will - for sure - get used to his outfits! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks all. DH asked me today if he was going to wear anything silly today. Hehe. 
And that's a good idea to use the onesies after neuter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So precious!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a doll, he's just precious.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! He is darling!


----------

